# How much should my Nubian doeling weigh?



## LuvMyNDG's (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi all, I was just wondering if any knew what the average weight of a 10 week old Nubian/ full size dairy doeling should be. Thanks.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't have Dairy goats, so I would not be able to give you a good number, but I know it will depend a bit on how much they weighed at birth. Do you have that info?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

other then birth weight blood lines will play a factor in growth as will nutrition intake and any past illness or parasite. Was the kid bottle or dam raised?


----------



## LuvMyNDG's (Jul 17, 2011)

I don't know how much she weighed at birth. I know when I got her at 3 weeks old she weighed about 15 pounds (the lady was feeding her only 40 oz a day and it was a mix of goat milk and water :scratch: ). I was able to see both parents, they both were big, but her sire was HUGE. I am still bottle feeding her goats milk, from 4-7 weeks old she got 60 oz a day,7-8 40 oz per day and now just 20 oz day, plus she eats about 1 cup 16% feed daily. I don't have a weight on her yet, I will get that tomorrow.


----------



## LuvMyNDG's (Jul 17, 2011)

Ok, I weighed her this morning and she is 28 pounds.


----------

